
Any Open Source OTP Hardware Token? - reinhardt1053
I am looking for something like this:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vasco.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;two-factor-authenticators&#x2F;hardware&#x2F;one-button&#x2F;digipass-go-6.html<p>that doesn&#x27;t require paying high fees for the authentication server.<p>Google provides an open source authenticator server, I am looking for the client part implemented in hardware that works with it. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;google-authenticator<p>I know about Yubico but their tokens don&#x27;t come with a led display, you need to plug them to a USB port which it&#x27;s an issue if you want to log in from your phone.
======
cornelinux
There are several open source authentication servers out there. E.g. I am
working on privacyidea
([http://www.privacyidea.org](http://www.privacyidea.org)).

There is one open hardware project I know of. It is the nitrokey
([http://nitrokey.com](http://nitrokey.com)), which is also supported by
privacyIDEA starting in the next version of privacyidea. But this is also a
USB device similar to yubikey.

There is not open OTP display device I know of. Also, Most of these devices
come preseeded, which means the vendor generated the secret key. But if the
only concern is your phone - you can use the yubikey with an USB OTG. Or there
is the yubikey neo, which works via NFC.

